# Does anyone else use cubepb.com



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi, The way I keep track of my PB's is PBcube.com does anyone else use this?


My PB's: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1535&expand=0&type=user


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 29, 2022)

I did; but now I use a google sheet. It's so much easier to edit in my opinion.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> I did; but now I use a google sheet. It's so much easier to edit in my opinion.


yea I like both lol i have my stats everywhere


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 29, 2022)

The only PBs I track are 3x3 and 5x5 single. I've been doing a lot of Hungarian Supernova lately so I might keep track of PBs there. Not need to have a document or use a website when you can just save it on the stackmat.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> The only PBs I track are 3x3 and 5x5 single. I've been doing a lot of Hungarian Supernova lately so I might keep track of PBs there. Not need to have a document or use a website when you can just save it on the stackmat.


lol but i like doing that cuz you can only have 3 on stackmat


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 29, 2022)

sus


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 30, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, The way I keep track of my PB's is PBcube.com does anyone else use this?
> 
> 
> My PB's: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1535&expand=0&type=user


I use it, but I rarely update it.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 30, 2022)

I use it as well as an Excel spreadsheet. I use Excel to track all my historical PBs so I can see my progression while having a separate tab that automatically shows all my current ones. And then I use cubepb for sharing with people.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 30, 2022)

How is your 5x5 single pb a minute faster than your ao5?


NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, The way I keep track of my PB's is PBcube.com does anyone else use this?
> 
> 
> My PB's: https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=1535&expand=0&type=user


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> How is your 5x5 single pb a minute faster than your ao5?


Lucky solve, I guess.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> How is your 5x5 single pb a minute faster than your ao5?





Cuber987 said:


> Lucky solve, I guess.


yup hand scramble... my cousin


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 30, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> yup hand scramble... my cousin


Yeah.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 30, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> Yeah.


yep


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 30, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yep


Mhm


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 1, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> yup hand scramble... my cousin


Dont count hand scramble


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Dont count hand scramble


I used 2


----------



## Cuber Score (Dec 20, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> I did; but now I use a google sheet. It's so much easier to edit in my opinion.


same bro


----------

